

Ask HN: I'm not self-motivated but I'd like to be a founder - it_learnses

I have tried a lot over several years, but I just can&#x27;t keep myself motivated enough to follow through on my projects. However, when there are people guiding me, giving me deadlines, etc., like in a job, I can work wonders. Am I doomed to a corporate job forever or can I ever be a founder?
======
techdevman
You can definitely be a founder. You should seek one or two other people with
complementary skills: architect, vision type people who have solid technical
skills.

You could then start with a Mastermind group with people like this, then talk
about doing a joint venture (company, website, blog, podcast, etc.).

------
paulhauggis
I think it's going to be difficult to be a co-founder, but you might be a
founder if you get more disciplined. I am self-motivated and have started a
few companies.

I have attempted to start companies with friends that are not self-motivated.
The issue is that I end up feeling like I am doing all of the work (and am
forced to be in a manager/boss role or they don't get any work done) which
causes resentment on both sides.

There are also many boring parts of the business that just need to get done.
How are you going to get through these boring parts? At a certain point, co-
founders won't be willing to do only the parts that you can't get motivated
enough to complete.

Businesses also go through many tough periods before being successful (and
even after they are successful) and if you can't keep yourself motivated, you
will quickly fail.

In all seriousness, do you really want to run a business? I run my own
business and I've never found a lack of motivation.

------
mellavora
Well, you've got the first step taken care of, brutal self assessment. Now you
need a plan to cope with this character feature. I like techdevmain's
suggestion.

Sounds like you are on your way!

